# Comps for fun



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 9, 2017)

These comps shouldn't be super competitive and should be fun for everyone.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm not quite sure what you're expecting.
Are you complaining about comps being too competitive?
(because all of them are essentially just for fun)
Or making a thread for fun competitions with no ideas?
(because any ideas that people come up with will just get their own thread)
Or do you think that the comps on this forum are actually competitive and actually count for stuff?
(because they don't really other than a draw for the weekly comp)


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 9, 2017)

this was a test. i am sorry. i did it without looking at the other ones i made a new one called 'Close race'


----------

